# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Life Told in Writing

## M4ngo

Untitled

every step 
comes with air 
of revelations—
pulsing 
on the tip
there is 
a grand stillness 
with the stars

----------


## M4ngo

Outside my window
I see the melancholy
drift
the sad leaves free
of not knowing where to go

----------


## M4ngo

those eyes
harboring in the shadows
even in a bucket of sun
you can't escape

----------


## M4ngo

I'll love you always
underneath the angelic dust—
even after I die

----------


## M4ngo

New dawn splintered
a wink of enlightenment
the Robin is singing

----------


## M4ngo

Mornings come rushing
with slammed goodbyes
regret and apologes consume 
the hands of the clock

In the warm afternoon breeze
a dreaded smile waits
remembering how it was
to once be anxious to see

The house ages 
through the night 
and creaks the memories
swept under the rug

Alone in the distance
she falls asleep beside me
hoping to dream of waking up
the love anchoring us apart

----------


## Delta40

I particularly like Sad Leaves and Anchored Mistakes. So much with very little.

----------


## M4ngo

the shadow splinters
ashes of deception
and ripples into mirrors
of stone

----------


## M4ngo

Japanese honeysuckles
at the rope swing
sweet invasion

----------


## M4ngo

I'm in a warm confused blanket 
peering at the still 
swarming thru this blink

----------


## M4ngo

the autumn leaves
made a bed
just for you

----------


## M4ngo

warm rain of afternoon
breeze me in—
your solitude

----------


## M4ngo

when the last 
bloom of silence
fades
the cold-rose dusk
away,
the petals
drift
into a lullaby—
and rest easy 
under our willow

----------


## M4ngo

Arms folded to the moon
—in rainy dawn 
What does she say
To the bird’s sad song of life?

Write my name in Solitude
O’ sweet angel above
In the cold rose dusk
Where your winds gently blow

How I wish I could know 
O' how I wish I could know

----------


## M4ngo

There is no simple road
and roses rarely bloom on forever

----------


## M4ngo

let go in the darkness
and
fall into the light

----------


## kiz_paws

I really like the simplicity of your poetry.
And glad to see you posting, M4ngo!  :Smile:

----------


## M4ngo

In a grand-stillness uncertainty slips
inspiring the moment and losing its grip
leaving shadows in a bucket of sun
collapsing my thoughts left undone

----------


## M4ngo

> I really like the simplicity of your poetry.
> And glad to see you posting, M4ngo!


Wow. Thank you! 

sorry for the late reply  :Smile:

----------


## M4ngo

I agree,
there is something 
particularly special 
about you
how else 
could you replicate 
the same feeling
I get 
when craving
ice cream 
in the 
middle 
of the night
when I switch 
on the light
to the kitchen
and Im greeted 
by the biggest
cockroach
I've ever seen

----------


## tailor STATELY

Fun little poem... enjoyed. Perhaps "replicate" as a noun: "a tone one or more octaves above or below the given tone."

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor STATELY

----------


## tailor STATELY

Duplicate bug... with long hairy antennae.

----------


## M4ngo

> Duplicate bug... with long hairy antennae.


Those bastids! The apache of bugs!

----------


## M4ngo

silver light
unfolds at night
unbracing
as you fall
stealing away the curtain 
your disguise 
now dripping shade

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Simple and effective

----------


## Shadowlight

Lovely, just lovely. Some beautiful imagery and turn of phrase here. Your haikus are delightful snippets of depth.

In particular like sad leaves and Write my Name in Solitude

----------


## M4ngo

Thank yall for the comments, much appreciated!

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Keep at it. It's very pleasing to absorb.

----------


## M4ngo

beyond the edge 
of revelations
sunlight drapes 
linger on

----------


## tailor STATELY

Wonderful... Veils of light beyond revelation... almost within reach  :Smile: 

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Loved it.

----------

